# New display shelf



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 9, 2022)

I installed a new shelf to display some of the more attractive/sentimental bottles. The bookcase is the rest of my collection. Sadly not enough space to display them all.


----------



## embe (Jun 10, 2022)

When it comes to displays it's nice to err on the side of caution for support.  Nice display


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 10, 2022)

Thanks for the compliment. When you say to err on the side of caution are you suggesting I add another shelf support or just saying that for future reference?


----------



## embe (Jun 10, 2022)

It's always good to have more support.  Some of the shelves I've seen were basically screwed to drywall and not studs.  Then the shelves get loaded up over time.  And then it all goes crash.  Yours looks fairly sturdy for the load


----------

